# Killed one in the moon lite



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Got out last nite----Went to a frozen inland lake --Real light out moon was bright------Shot this Guy about 10:45pm----This boy was chargen hard to Gray fox Distress and my new mo-jo----I could see a very long way ---but didn't see him until he was 70-80-yards out-and coming full bore--shot him at 55 yds with my 17 hmr-[ mich-rimfire at night ]-dropped right there---20 gr XTP--Hornady----32 lbs 3 oz--What fun------------sb*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats what I like to see, a dirt nap and no educated yote! Good job!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Skip. Way to shoot 'em dead !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good shooting. That hide looks really nice on that dog.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I like to see people having luck at night, congrats.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Skip







, I love calling in the snow!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice looking yote. Congrats.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, at least you have some snow there!!!!!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Way to go Skip, at least you have some snow there!!!!!!


Yeah I know what ya mean. I have beed making some stands the last couple days wearing the same clothes I wore for archery season in September. We are breaking records almost everyday with this warm weather. Some snow would def be nice.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good job and congrats. I too tried taking advantage of the bright night but had no luck. Glad to see someone was able to get the job done.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Skip, nice dog.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrat on a good night hunt. good looking yote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

poe said:


> Yeah I know what ya mean. I have been making some stands the last couple days wearing the same clothes I wore for archery season in September. We are breaking records almost everyday with this warm weather. Some snow would def be nice.


 Was just joking with Cindy the other day and said I should put the rototiller back on and finish off the garden or the mower and finish the fields, said that would be a good pic. for this time of year!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job Skip !!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Big oh yote! Great job!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

The pelt is ready for the auction willbe sending all the furs out tomorrow{today]--Its 1:47am here---its 10 out and been snowing since thur"s day Summer is over-here's a pic-----sb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice job Skip, send some snow over here please!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Da Yoopers have had the luck of some snow for a time . We finally had some show up for the last few days. Maybe 6" or so. Supposed to get brutally cold in the next several days. Wish I could be out calling. Hopefully your year continues to be a prosperous one Skip !


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice yote. Wishing we could get some snow so I could get out there in the moonlight.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good Skipper, nice and even.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

Way to go skip glad to see your getting out, congrats bud.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice pelt Skip. Kudos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sure did make a pretty pelt Skip, I'm surprised you're not making another hat, for the wife this time.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

What gun did you use?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *shot him at 55 yds with my 17 hmr-[ mich-rimfire at night ]-dropped right there---20 gr XTP--Hornady*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice looking hide SB. What do ya think he will bring you at the sale?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Around $35-----Michigan coyote's are bring 20-----45 They may go up---Western pales are bring 70-90 for the best---------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys --I Like putting my fur -up--[Thanks Hass]---Helped my brother put his up today--tail was a little flat----they sit and lay in the snow and the guard hires freeze when they get up pulls some guard hair out--makes the tail a little wooly---when its off the board i'll take a pic----sb*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks SB, that's pretty good money.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Around $35-----Michigan coyote's are bring 20-----45 They may go up---Western pales are bring 70-90 for the best---------sb*


 Mmmm almost sounds like indian insider talk--western pale(face) 70~90 each scalpum, michigan are coyote ugly 20~45 wash knifum. LOL


----------

